# super slow comp :/



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

i got a new computer recently and its ofc windows 8 and for some its super slow.. iv done a master reset iv downloaded cc cleaner and cleaned out old files and iv downloaded advanced system care and defragged all kinds of good stuff. its a hp the graphics card is a radeon hd with 4 gigs of ram 500 gigs of harddrive. i feel like its the graphics card slowing me down but i know nothing of computers. help?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, what is it exactly that makes you say that the machine is super slow?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include Make and model System if Big Box, or same info for the following if custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard.

Is the computer running Win 8 or Win8.1?


----------



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

im not to sure on the specs of the comp. i do know it isnt custom at all it was bought at walmart. its got a radeon hd graphics card.. wont even run league of legends if that helps. its a hp p2. it takes over 5 seconds to load facebook with high speed internet not the cheap kind either... i cant even watch youtube


----------



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

8.1 is the windows im using


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> its a hp p2


If it's an HP brand, advise what the part/product number(P/N) on it is.

Be careful not to make any typos when submitting that number.



> iv downloaded advanced system care


Using *IObit Advanced SystemCare* and other programs of this nature is a good way to trash the Windows operating system and wreak havoc with a computer.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

H3Y74AA#ABA thats what the product code is model number p2-1334


----------



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

every youtube video i watch to help speed up comp alway suggested it i thought it might help.. so its a bad program?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> H3Y74AA#ABA thats what the product code is model number p2-1334


Here is the support site for the *HP p2-1334* (H3Y74AA) desktop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 8 64-bit.

A recovery disc kit for it can be purchased here.

I recommend having a recovery disc kit for 2 reasons:

1. If the built-in system recovery partition becomes damaged or no longer works.

2. If the hard drive dies and needs to be replaced.

Here is the troubleshooting section on how to do a system recovery in Windows 8.

-----------------------------------------------------------

It came with 4 GB of RAM, but it supports 8 GB of RAM.

Since it's running Windows 8 64-bit, you might consider maxing it with 8 GB of RAM.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## apollo23 (Oct 16, 2014)

alrghty ill def look at it and give it a shot thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news

Whether or not the computer should be as slow as you perceive it to be is a matter to be investigated further when I find out what you have installed

I echo the comments of my colleagues
NEVER just NEVER use any sort of program such as Advanced System Care or any that purports to automatically manage your system and make it go faster - THEY are simply DANGEROUS to the health of the computer

NEVER on Windows 8 - 8.1 use any third party defragger - they can actually fragment rather than defrag the file system AND they can damage the file system. Windows will automatically manage that for you.

NEVER use CCleaner on Windows 8 in default mode and NEVER use it as a maintenance tool. Only if you most definitely know what you are cleaning as a troubleshooter AND never use the registry cleaning aspect.

NOW unfortunately the bad news
I do not of course know what claims if ANY were made for this computer but it is a general purpose desktop for internet and document work so to speak
IT was never designed by HP as a gaming machine nor indeed even for video streaming etc.
IT has a low grade processor primarily designed for laptops and even worse than that it is what is known as a Ball Grid Array and cannot be changed. It is soldered to the motherboard

*Processor information*

Above link is clickable




AMD Fusion E1-1200 (Zacate) Dual Core processor soldered down on the motherboard
TDP: 18W
Socket type: Not applicable

NOTE:The processor cannot be upgraded because the processor is soldered down to the motherboard.

The processor runs at 1.4Ghz - 1400Mhz
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-E%20Series%20E1-1200.html


http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i3-3217U-vs-AMD-E1-1200

Having given someone else the similar news - on this site, not too long ago, they immediately took it back and exchanged it

Whether or NOT you wish to attempt the same or indeed can do so - depending on how long you have had it is of course a matter for you

That all said, if you would like to have me try and find WHY it is so slow, now knowing the reason why it WILL NEVER be fast then we can proceed

HOWEVER if your thoughts are to try the exchange this should of course be immediate NOT delayed by attempted troubleshooting


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to my last
* It will NEVER run League of Legends - with any smoothness or even any acceptable level of gaming as the processor will bottleneck the flow of data
*
Minimum Specs for League of Legends


*2 GHz processor*

*Recommended Specs*


*3 GHz processor*
*2 GB of RAM *(Windows Vista and 7 users should use 4 GB of RAM or more.)
*12 GB available hard disk space*
*GeForce 8800 or equivalent video card* (Dedicated GPU with 512MB+ Video Memory(VRAM))
AND I do not think although it remains to be seen that you have a separate graphics card - I think you will find that you have the graphics integrated on the motherboard 
Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 7310 

The *AMD Radeon HD 7310* (or perhaps also called ATI Mobility Radeon HD 7310) is an integrated graphics card in the 2nd generation Zacate netbook processor. It is based on the same graphics core as the Radeon HD 6310, the clock speed is identical as well. Furthermore, it features the UVD3 video processor.
The *3D performance* of the HD 7310 is beneath a HD 4330 due to the missing dedicated graphics memory (shared memory only). Gaming performance is therefore similar to a Nvidia ION or Intel HD Graphics graphics card. In our tests, the almost identical 6310 was only able to run low end games like Fifa 11, Sims 3 and Star Craft 2 single player in lowest detail settings fluently. More demanding games like Risen or Call of Duty series were not playable.


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

apollo23 said:


> im not to sure on the specs of the comp. i do know it isnt custom at all it was bought at walmart. its got a radeon hd graphics card.. wont even run league of legends if that helps. its a hp p2. it takes over 5 seconds to load facebook with high speed internet not the cheap kind either... i cant even watch youtube


 Download ( Speccy by Piriform ) it,s free program, shows all the computer info plus show,s temp for everything. Only download at Piriform site. Don't download anything from Cnet. In the last few weeks 2 friends of mine got Conduit from Cnet bundled in with there download. Thanks, Chuck


----------

